# repetitions,my new band!



## exstinksean (Mar 22, 2011)

hi all i play drums in a nre HC/crust band from windsor ontario canada
here is a video that we made while streming a practice. it doesnt sound bad for only using 1 mic in the middle of the room, so i thought id share.
start the video at 2:00 to avoud ads, tuning, and general fucking around
please let me know what you think 
Repetitions Jam 03/19/11 01:41PM, Repetitions Jam 03/19/11 01:41PM Repetitions on USTREAM. Music


----------



## exstinksean (Mar 22, 2011)

also, if you like,our facebook page is here
Repetitions | Facebook
cheers!


----------

